# American Flyer GP7 234 Rail Contacts



## diremaker (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey everyone. You all have been a big help in the past..so I figured I'd tap the resource again. 

I'm just getting into diesels. Bought a AF 234 in great condition except for a broken spring on one of the rail contacts at the bottom of the truck. Runs but of course has poor contact so it stops frequently. Is this an easy fix....what do I need to do to get at these springs?!?

Thanks again....

Lou


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Lou.. I believe if you just bend back the little tabs on the contact shoe, it will drop out, along with the spring. And welcome from Williamson,NY, snow country!!!


----------



## diremaker (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks. Will try that tonight


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Should you need any parts to replace those items, Port Lines Hobby has those pickup shoes and springs in stock. Just go online and order from his catalog. I keep a few in stock at all times.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Flyernut,
Just wanted to let you know, that your are not the only one living in Snow Country this week. We had 8 to 10" here in Sunny North Carolina on Wednesday & Thursday.

Of course the difference is that it has been in the 40's & 50's ever since, so most of it has melted away already.

Good days to play with trains, or work on the bathroom remodel job if you have one of those going on like I do.

Have a great Sunday,
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Hey Flyernut,
> Just wanted to let you know, that your are not the only one living in Snow Country this week. We had 8 to 10" here in Sunny North Carolina on Wednesday & Thursday.
> 
> Of course the difference is that it has been in the 40's & 50's ever since, so most of it has melted away already.
> ...


Ha ha!!! My sister just moved to S. Carolina from Arizona. She's looking at ice storms, snow, and now a earthquake!! We should be hitting the low 40's this week. That's good news as we're getting dumped on AGAIN!!!


----------

